# Help! Broken goat horn and abscess



## Shanon (May 6, 2018)

I noticed one of my goats was acting a little lethargic. When I went to feed tonight o noticed blood on his face and when I looked closer I noticed what looked like an abscess on the base of his horn! I caught him and cleaned the area as best I could. I covered it in antibiotic ointment and wrapped it as best I could but don’t know what to do!


----------



## Alaskan (May 6, 2018)

does he have only one horn?

Funky looking bubble... I think it isn't an abscess but maybe when he smacked his horn it created a big blood blister almost.

Looks like it wants to pop open and spurt some more.

Is he worth calling a vet?  

Best thing to do might be to whack off the horn and cauterize it well to keep it from bleeding.  But.... since he has already lost so much blood... maybe you need to wait until his blood builds back up first, and hope he doesn't whack it again in the meantime. 

What color are his gums?  How pale?  Do you have any iron for him?


----------



## Shanon (May 6, 2018)

He does still have his other horn. I’ve never had to remove a horn before. Do you think it will heal if I don’t remove it?

I didn’t check his gums but will. I can start on iron too.


----------



## Alaskan (May 6, 2018)

definitely check his gum color.

I am sure it COULD heal...  if he doesn't act like a goat and whack it on something. 

I am just worried he wouldn't stay sensible for long enough.


----------



## Alaskan (May 6, 2018)

And just FYI, removing a full grown horn...  wowsers man....   is that a lot of blood.

But I am worried he will bang it again when you aren't around and bleed more when no one is there to stop it.


----------



## Southern by choice (May 7, 2018)

My guess is a crack of some sort and bacteria go in there. This IMO requires a vet call. More than likely he will need an anti biotic. At that time you can see if removal is necessary. It is not a casual issue.

Removing a full horn on a goat- especially a buck- can be dangerous and IMO should not be done without a vet and anesthesia.
We have had this done on a doe which is an easier process but be warned, removing the horn will leave the whole sinus cavity open, you must wrap the head and treat for 3-6 weeks until covered over. Not a one man job just to change dressings. 
I can't find the pictures of when we were at the vets doing the procedure but this is well into the healing stage, the wide open holes are starting to cover... this is the dressing as well.


 



 

A bucks base of the horn is 2-3x a does. Please do not attempt to remove yourself. 


This is a young doe <1 yr and she just had a small scur that broke off... she had to be rushed to the vet emergency as we could not get the bleeding stopped even with 3 people holding her. She was sedated the second she went through the door and it took a LONG time to remove, stop the bleeding and fix. She lost so much blood she nearly died.


----------



## Shanon (May 7, 2018)

Wow! Definitely doesn't look like something to be taken lightly. Thanks for sharing your experience. I emailed my vet today with some pics and they agree they don't think it's an abscess. They think its either blood or swollen tissue. Vets going to be coming out to determine if it can be saved or if it has to be removed. I'm really hoping it can be saved without having to be removed.


----------



## Shanon (May 7, 2018)

Alaskan said:


> And just FYI, removing a full grown horn...  wowsers man....   is that a lot of blood.
> 
> But I am worried he will bang it again when you aren't around and bleed more when no one is there to stop it.



That's what I'm worried about too - him banging it up and bleeding more. I decided to have the vet come this week to see if it can be saved.


----------



## Shanon (May 7, 2018)

Southern by choice said:


> My guess is a crack of some sort and bacteria go in there. This IMO requires a vet call. More than likely he will need an anti biotic. At that time you can see if removal is necessary. It is not a casual issue.
> 
> Removing a full horn on a goat- especially a buck- can be dangerous and IMO should not be done without a vet and anesthesia.
> We have had this done on a doe which is an easier process but be warned, removing the horn will leave the whole sinus cavity open, you must wrap the head and treat for 3-6 weeks until covered over. Not a one man job just to change dressings.
> ...




New
Wow! Definitely doesn't look like something to be taken lightly. Thanks for sharing your experience. I emailed my vet today with some pics and they agree they don't think it's an abscess. They think its either blood or swollen tissue. Vets going to be coming out to determine if it can be saved or if it has to be removed. I'm really hoping it can be saved without having to be removed.


----------



## Southern by choice (May 7, 2018)

Shanon said:


> New
> Wow! Definitely doesn't look like something to be taken lightly. Thanks for sharing your experience. I emailed my vet today with some pics and they agree they don't think it's an abscess. They think its either blood or swollen tissue. Vets going to be coming out to determine if it can be saved or if it has to be removed. I'm really hoping it can be saved without having to be removed.



I hope it can be saved too.  
Hope you let us know what the vet says. Info is always so helpful to all of us when something is odd and not the norm kind of stuff.


----------



## Alaskan (May 7, 2018)

Shanon said:


> That's what I'm worried about too - him banging it up and bleeding more. I decided to have the vet come this week to see if it can be saved.


do you know how he did it?


----------



## Latestarter (May 13, 2018)

Greetings and welcome to BYH from NE TX Shanon! So glad you joined us but sorry to hear about the issue that brought you here. Please let us know how it all turns out. There's a wealth of info, knowledge and experience shared in the multitude of threads. Browse around and see what interesting stuff you can find. By all means post away when the desire strikes you, especially if you have questions (provide as much detail/info as possible and pictures truly help)... With all the great folks here, generally someone will respond in no time at all. Please make yourself at home!

Please consider taking a minute to visit the new member's thread and introduce yourself so folks can welcome you properly. https://www.backyardherds.com/forums/new-member-introductions.17/   Also, PLEASE put at least your general location in your profile. It could be very important if/when you ask for or offer help or advice. You know, climate issues and such. I recommend at least your state as most folks won't be able to figure out where if you put anything more specific (county, town, street, etc) by itself.  Old folks like me  will never remember & look there first. To add it, mouse hover over Account top right and a drop down will appear. Click on Personal Details and scan down. You'll see the spot for Location. Then go to the bottom and save changes.  Thanks! Hope you enjoy the site!


----------

